# lắp đặt máy lạnh multi cho căn hộ chung cư



## MAIHLV (28/4/22)

*So sánh các dòng tủ đứng được ưa chuộng nhất trên thi trường hiện nay*​Với tiết trời nóng nực như hiện tại, việc chọn cho mình một dòng máy lạnh để xua tan những mệt mỏi áp lựa trong cuộc sống để tạo cảm giác thoải mái nhất cho bản thêm mình là vô cùng cần thiết. Hải Long Vân hiểu rõ hơn ai hết những gì mà bạn phải chịu đựng bởi xuất phát điểm của chúng ta là như nhau, chính vì điều đó mà chúng tôi xin đưa ra chi tiết về những dòng _máy lạnh tủ đứng_ chất lượng giúp bạn xua tan những mệt mỏi, đảm bảo bạn sẽ hài lòng nhất.

***Tin tham khảo: Những dòng máy lạnh tủ đứng đáng đồng tiền bát gạo
Cùng đến luôn với bảng so sánh để mà xem xem 5 máy lạnh tủ đứng này có gì đặc biệt mà lại khiến người tiêu dùng thích thú mua và sử dụng đến vậy nhé.



Tiêu chí
Sản phẩm
Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng Mitsubishi Heavy.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng Panasonic.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng LG.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng Reetech.
Công nghệ.
Nhật Bản.
Nhật Bản.
Nhật Bản.
Hàn Quốc.
Việt Nam.​
Xuất xứ.
Trung Quốc/Thái Lan hoặc Malaysia.
Trung Quốc/Thái
Malaysia.
Thái Lan.
Việt Nam.​
Bảo hành.
1 năm cho dàn lạnh và 4 năm cho block.
2 năm cho toàn máy.
1 năm cho toàn máy.
1 năm cho toàn máy.
2 năm cho toàn máy.​
Công suất
3.0hp – 20hp
3.0hp – 5.0hp
2.0hp – 5.0hp
2.5hp – 10hp
2.5hp – 16hp​
Ưu điểm.
Làn gió thổi xa 25 mét.
Làm lạnh nhẹ dịu.
Hoạt động êm
Sản xuất theo tiêu chuẩn châu Âu.
Làn gió nhẹ dịu thích hợp cho nơi đông người.
Dàn tản nhiệt màu xanh, chống lại các tác nhân ăn mòn của không khí và mưa.
Làn gió thổi xa đến tận 20 mét.
Sử dụng công nghệ biến tần nhưng giá thành rất rẻ.
Giá thành rẻ, phù hợp với kinh tế người dân Việt Nam.
Làm lạnh nhanh chóng.​
Khuyết điểm.
Nhiều model và công suất khiến người tiêu dùng dễ lẫn lộn.
Do không đẩy mạnh quảng cáo nên nhiều người còn chưa biết đến.
Chỉ tập trung vào dòng dân dụng nên những máy lớn thường được ít quan tâm.
Nhiều người còn không thích công nghệ của Hàn Quốc.
Vì là hàng Việt Nam nên nhiều người chưa tin tưởng.​
Khả năng tạo thẩm mỹ
Với dàn lạnh được thiết kế bởi Trung Quốc – quốc gia với danh xưng “cái nôi của văn hóa phương Đông” và Malaysia với những nét cổ điển, chính vì thế mà máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin mang đậm nét đẹp tinh tế của “dáng hài” mà người Việt Nam yêu thích.
Cũng giống với Daikin, vẻ đẹp của máy lạnh tủ đứng Mitsubishi Heavy được ra đời nhờ vào bàn tay thiết kế tài hoa của Trung Quốc nên những đường nét mà nó mang trên người bảo đảm sẽ vô cùng hài hòa với không gian nhà bạn.
Ra đời ở Malaysia, một quốc gia Đông Nam Á rất gần với Việt Nam, vì vậy mà con mắt thẩm mỹ của máy lạnh tủ đứng Panasonic này cũng vô cùng là đẹp và thanh thoát, đường nét uốn lượn nhẹ nhàng mang đến cảm giác hài hòa rất nhiều.
Sự nhẹ nhàng và tinh tế luôn là hai chuẩn mực được đặt lên hàng đầu mỗi khi LG sản xuất và thiết kế một sản phẩm nào đó.
Được sản xuất ngay chính tại Việt Nam, cho nên về vấn đề thẩm mỹ thì không còn gì phải nói vì nó đã quá phù hợp với người dân và cả những kiến trúc nội thất của ngôi nhà ở đây rồi.​
Khả năng làm mát
Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin có chế độ làm mát vô cùng tuyệt vời và nhẹ nhàng, làn gió được đi xa đến tận 25 mét khiến nó không còn chỉ bị ứ đọng một chỗ.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng Mitsubishi Heavy đưa đến một không gian vô cùng mát mẻ và thoải mái, người dùng sẽ không phải chịu sự làm lạnh quá gắt mà ngược lại từ tốn, nhẹ nhàng.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng Panasonic mang trong mình công nghệ làm lạnh đáng chú ý, tốc độ làm lạnh của nó không phải là “đỉnh” như Daikin mà hơn hết là thiên vè sự dễ chịu và thoải mái nhất cho người sử dụng.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng LG có khả năng làm mát vô cùng đáng kinh ngạc với làn gió được đưa đi xa đến 20 mét, giúp cho việc làm mát cho không gian lớn luôn được thuận lợi.
Làm lạnh nhanh, gắt mà rất lạnh, chính vì vậy mà nếu muốn sử dụng máy lạnh tủ đứng Reetech này, bạn phải đảm bảo không gian của bạn rộng và chứa rất nhiều người.​


Link tham khảo
Đại lý Máy lạnh Tủ đứng Daikin phân phối giá sỉ
Đại lý Máy lạnh Tủ đứng Mitsubishi Heavy - Phân phối sỉ&Thi công công trình
Đại lý Máy lạnh Tủ đứng Panasonic - Phân phối & Lắp đặt giá gốc
ĐẠI LÝ MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG LG CHÍNH HÃNG GIÁ SỈ
Đại lý Máy lạnh Tủ đứng Reetech - Tổng kho phân phối & Thi công giá tốt​


**Xem thêm: Nên lắp máy lạnh nào cho nhà xưởng?
Tổng đại lý & Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất

Chúng tôi sẽ cập nhật mẫu mới liên tục, quý khách có thể truy cập thường xuyên vào Website  maylanhhailongvan.vn để xem thông tin chi tiết từng sản phẩm nhé.
*MÁY LẠNH HẢI LONG VÂN*
Địa chỉ: 154/23TCH10 , KP9, P.Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM
Phòng KD: 028 6686 3809 - 028.6680 5478
HOTLINE: 0909 787 022 Mr Hoàng
Email: maylanhchuyennghiep@gmail.com
Website: www.maylanhhailongvan.vn - www.maylanhhailongvan.com


----------

